
Google doesn't want you to limit its ability to follow you around the internet - rosser
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/jul/26/google-ability-follow-users-internet-advertisements
======
leepowers
In principle, I have no problem with web companies tracking my movements and
habits online. The problem with the current system is that they are doing it
without my consent. I have no problem disclosing my Amazon shopping history
(or current shopping cart) to Overstock - maybe Overstock will offer me a
better deal.

You know what would be awesome? A global, secure, private and auditable web
session and personal information management system. I want to be the arbiter
of who has access to my metadata. (Given the huge amounts of metadata I
product in a given year we might as well just call it "data"). If the contents
of my hard drive are sacrosanct why should the data I provide to Comcast,
Verizon, Google, Amazon, Apple, etc. (which dwarfs the capacity of my hard
drive) be any different?

